# Alzheimers Test for over-45s



## UncleNorm (May 1, 2005)

If you are over 45 yrs old, you SHOULD take this Alzheimer's Test


How fast can you guess these words and fill-in the Blanks?



1. _ _NDOM


2. F_ _K 


3. P_N_S 


4. PU_S_ 


5. S_X 


6. BOO_S







| | | | | | | | | | 
Answers:

1. RANDOM

2. FORK

3. PANTS

4. PULSE

5. SIX

6. BOOKS

You got all 6 wrong....didn't you?  


You do NOT have Alzheimer's 8O 


You are a Pervert :roll:


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Oh how well you know me. :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 

cabby


----------



## bigbazza (Mar 6, 2008)

I can't believe how good my thoughts are, I got them all right except the first one where I answered FOLK  

But I'm 67 maybe that happens :?


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Well I haven't got Alzheimers :lol: :lol: :lol:

Aldra


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

Could you repeat the question?


----------



## satco (Jan 21, 2012)

I made it 
all answers false , OMG

my cranial interconnections are working into a certain
direction only....
testosterone seems to be the issue (still)

Jan (still laughing....)


----------



## Molenoux (Aug 26, 2010)

Hi,

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Molenoux

:lol:


----------

